# Weber Kettle Grill Table



## Joecossack (Aug 1, 2018)

Hey everyone brand new to the forum. I’ve been looking to make a custom table for my Weber grill. Looking online there are more images than I can count, but few contain a set of plans. Wondering if anyone has attempted this project and would be willing to share plans. If there is a thread for this I apologize.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

Not to discourage your search, but honestly that's something you can build without plans. Find a photo of one you like then sketch something on paper like it, using the grill as your dimensional reference.

Assuming someone doesn't point you to what you're looking for, of course.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Joe! When you get a minute complete your profile with location.

I have not done such a project but it's possible someone here has done something similar. Maybe they'll check in soon.

David


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Will this be a table which could be damaged by the weather? Will it need to be stored under cover?

I live near a source of fresh, clean, new, untreated freight pallets. I got into the habit of
attaching 2x4 legs and filling in the tops with 48" lengths of 1x2.
2 in the garden, 4 in the yard as potting benches and one beside the grill.

If they fail (5-6 years now), I'll make more. I guess these are the other extreme.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

someone here made a table for a green egg a while back. maybe search that.


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

My daughter & I built one about 3 yrs ago. She found a photo of one she liked on the net. No plans. Just worked from the photo & sized it for the spot she wanted to place it. 
We used 2x6 SYP & spar varnish. 
Be sure to allow air space around the grill. We gave it a minimum of 1”. After frequent use, there is no sign of charring or other heat damage.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

